

A Simple Pseudocode for a Human's Life - ajibanda
http://www.ajibanda.com/2010/09/simple-code-for-humans-life.html

======
RodgerTheGreat
Fails to account for leap years. My immersion is shattered.

~~~
ajibanda
now that you mention it.. I did forgot to include the leap year... :p

